# Продукты компании "ВирусБлокАда": Новости



## groft

Здесь будут публиковаться новости компании.

Вотснью за последний год:​


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 19.10.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.16.7
> 
> * Улучшена функциональность самозащиты комплекса
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 29.08.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.16.6
> 
> * Улучшена функциональность самозащиты комплекса
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 11.07.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.16.5
> 
> * Исправлены ошибки в работе Агента Удаленного Администрирования
> 
> * Исправлены ошибки в работе модуля Активации
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 29.06.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.16.4
> 
> * Улучшена работа эмулятора ОС
> 
> * Исправлена ошибка в обслуживании Карантина
> 
> * Исправлены ошибки в алгоритме проверки памяти
> 
> * Улучшена обработка инсталлятора NSIS
> 
> * Улучшена обработка инсталлятора QSetup
> 
> * Улучшена распаковка файлов в формате CHM
> 
> * Увеличена общая стабильность работы АВ-ядра
> 
> * Восстановлена работоспособность консольного сканера на последних версиях Ubuntu/Debian
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 23.06.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.16.3
> 
> * Исправлены ошибки в работе GUI Сканера
> 
> * Исправлены ошибки в обновлении через прокси-сервер
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 15.06.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.16.2
> 
> + В список обрабатываемых расширений Монитора и Сканера добавлен тип LNK
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 08.06.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.16.1
> 
> * Улучшено детектирование вредоносных LNK-файлов
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 12.04.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.16.0
> 
> + Режим многопоточного сканирования в консольных сканерах для Windows и Linux.
> Количество потоков сканирования задается через ключ J[+|-|=число_потоков].
> По-умолчанию задан ключ J=1. При задании ключа J+ число потоков устанавливается
> автоматически и равно количеству процессоров в системе
> 
> + Индикатор состояния проверки в консольных сканерах для Windows и Linux.
> Включается ключом SP[+|-]
> 
> + Увеличен диапазон поддерживаемых версий инсталлятора NSIS
> 
> + Увеличен диапазон поддерживаемых версий инсталлятора QSetup
> 
> + Добавлена эвристика Malware-Cryptor.Inject.gen.a
> 
> * Улучшена работа эмулятора ОС
> 
> * Улучшена работа эмулятора процессора
> 
> * Добавлена поддержка эмулятором ОС новых упаковщиков PE-файлов
> 
> * Улучшена эвристика на инфицированные <EMB-PE> файлы
> 
> * Увеличена общая стабильность работы АВ-ядра
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 19.01.2011 Vba32 build 3.12.14.3
> 
> * Улучшена работа эмулятора ОС
> 
> * Увеличена общая стабильность работы АВ-ядра


----------



## energy

Также наши новости можно узнавать через Twitter и Facebook


----------



## groft

*VBA32 Update Center 3.12.6.0*

В версию VBA32 Update Center 3.12.6.0 вошли следующие изменения:
- Добавлена поддержка Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008, Windows Server 2008 R2. Самообновление с предыдущих версий для этих систем невозможно, необходимо переустановить продукт;
- Добавлен cброс дампа при падении;
- Добавлен дополнительный вывод ошибок при работе с сетевыми ресурсами;
- Добавлена поддержка сетевых назначенных дисков на сетевые ресурсы Novell Netware.

Внесены исправления:
* Исправлены падения:
- SynGUI.exe при самообновлении из-под планировщика;
- Vba32Syn.exe запущенного под System (по расписанию) и на синхронизации бинарников или патчей с дополнительными каталогами по ftp;
- SynCfg.exe при вводе во вторичный каталог "\\";
* Добавление в исключения Windows Firewall при инсталляции;
* Исправлено самообновление;
* Исправлено самообновление модулей с графическим интерфейсом;
* Исправлена синхронизация с сетевыми ресурсами и сетевыми назначенными дисками;
* Исправлена синхронизация с ftp-ресурсами;
* Исправлено обрезание лог-файла.


----------



## energy

Антивирусная лаборатория компании *В*ирус*Б*лок*А*да проанализировала вирусную активность за 2011 год на основе статистики антивирусной лаборатории и обращений в службу технической поддержки компании.

Читать новость целиком


----------



## groft

*Троян, вымогающий деньги у пользователей социальных сетей*

Анализ вредоносной активности за январь 2012 года


----------



## energy

*Акция к 14 февраля от компании «ВирусБлокАда»*
Приближается 14 февраля — День Всех Влюблённых. Наверное, каждый из вас, в преддверии этого праздника, ломает голову над тем — чтоб подарить своей половинке? Как бы удивить? Сделать не только приятный, но и полезный сюрприз? Антивирусная защита для ваших любимых! Верное решение!
Покупая годовую лицензию на VBA32 Personal всего за 90 тысяч белорусских рублей, вы получаете вторую лицензию бесплатно! Балуйте своих единственных, изумляйте, удивляйте. Используйте этот праздник не просто, чтобы сделать подарки в день Святого Валентина, а для признаний в любви, которых, как известно, не бывает много!

Ccылка


----------



## energy

*"Компьютерные вести" совместно с компаниями "ВирусБлокАда" и Hoster.by объявляют о старте конкурса демотиваторов, посвященных информационной безопасности и защищенному хостингу.*

1 апреля – День смеха, поэтому мы решили провести конкурс. Улыбка делает человека не только счастливым, но и здоровым. Научно доказано, что при смехе выделяются «гормоны счастья». Условия конкурса просты и выполнимы для каждого.

Мы хотим, чтобы вы придумали демотиватор (а можно несколько) – одновременно смешной и обыгрывающий антивирусную тематику, сферу информационной безопасности, безопасный хостинг или защиту персональных данных. Каждый участник может прислать неограниченное число работ. Демотиваторы скачанные из интернета запрещены.

*Чтобы стать участником конкурса, необходимо:*

1. В период с 20 марта по 1 апреля 2012 года включительно предоставить уникальный, созданный Вами демотиватор на темы:
информационная безопасность;
- защита компьютера от вирусов;
- защищенный хостинг – ежедневное резервное копирование;
- защищенная почта от спама и вирусов.

Конкурсные работы можно опубликовать самостоятельно на портале "Компьютерные вести", в группах «КВ» на Facebook, Вконтакте, прислать на электронный адрес contest@kv.by.

2. Разместить ссылку на данный конкурс на своей странице в любой социальной сети.


Сроки проведения: 21 марта – 1 апреля включительно.

Подведение итогов: 2, 3 апреля.

*Призы: *лицензии на VBA32 Personal сроком на один и два года, подарочные или скидочные сертификаты на хостинг с доменом. Победителей конкурса определят сотрудники компаний.



> Демотиватор (демотивационный постер) – изображение, состоящее из картинки в чёрной рамке и комментирующей её надписи-слогана, составленное по определённому формату. Создать демотиватор можно в графических программах либо on-line, например здесь.



*Важно!*

В конкурсе не рассматриваются работы с политическим подтекстом, порнографическими материалами, откровенно несмешным содержанием и прочая «чернуха».

Победителя определят сотрудники компаний "ВирусБлокАда" и Hoster.by, опираясь на свой вкус и чувство юмора.

От теории перейдем к практике, давайте посмеемся и продлим себе жизнь. Приглашаем всех принять участие в конкурсе!


*Источник:* Компьютерные вести

*P/s Добрый юмор и позитив в массы айда придумывать демотиваторы про ВирусБлокАду *


----------



## energy

*Компания «ВирусБлокАда» поздравляет с праздником Великой Победы!*

В честь Дня Победы компания «ВирусБлокАда» дарит всем пользователям возможность бесплатного использования антивируса VBA32 Personal на полгода

Полный текст новости


----------



## energy

Vba32 build 3.12.18.0

+ Добавлена эвристика Crafted.Win32File.Score
+ Добавлен алгоритм распаковки новых видов скриптов
на AutoIt
+ В консольном сканере появился экспериментальный ключ
командной строки '-tl', который добавляет в отчет
сканирования время возникновения каждого события (когда
используется ключ '-r=').
+ Технология TScope добавляет новый метод
детектирования вредоносных программ. Нацелена
на уменьшение среднего размера записи в базе.
+ Добавлено детектирование и лечение LISP-вирусов

* Улучшена обработка ARJ архивов
* Улучшена распаковка архивов CAB и CHM
* Исправлена проблема стабильности работы
на поврежденных CHM архивах.
* Улучшена распаковка поврежденных CHM и RAR архивов
* Улучшена распаковка самораспаковывающихся архивов INNO и SmartInstallMaker
* Ускорена обработка NSIS
* Улучшена распаковка битых ZIP архивов с вредоносными файлами
* Улучшена обработка инсталлятора NSIS
* Улучшена обработка инсталлятора QSetup

* Улучшено детектирование вредоносных LNK-файлов
* Улучшена эвристика на Autorun.inf файлы

* Код распаковки AutoIT теперь поддерживает большее число
деобфусцирующих алгоритмов.

* Улучшено детектирование некоторых вредоносных программ,
использующих криптографическую подсистему.
* Исправлено замедление сканирования некоторых специально
сформированных PE-файлов.
* Код детектирования Virut был доработан до
детектирования неработоспособных поврежденных
вирусом файлов.
* Добавлена эвристика для детектирования новых вариантов Zbot
* Исправлена ошибка зависания эмулятора на некоторых файлах
* Проведена очередная оптимизация эмулятора процессора.
Ускоряет проверку многих упакованных файлов.
* Увеличена стабильность сканирования Office97-файлов
* Оптимизирована работа кэша проверенных файлов
* Улучшено детектирование и лечение файлового вируса Virut

* Увеличена общая стабильность работы АВ-ядра


----------



## akok

Не прошло и несколько лет...

*Новое в версии 3.33.0* (08.08.2018):

Ядро и консольный сканер обновлены до версии 3.33

Улучшена проверка автозапуска
Улучшена проверка ярлыков
Комплекс Vba32 обновлен до версии 3.33

Обновлены цифровые подписи файлов
Улучшена работа с сервисом криптографии Windows
Улучшено отображение информации в отчете сканера
*Примечание*: Для обновления до версии 3.33 необходимо иметь действующую лицензию*. При возникновении ошибки во время обновления, попробуйте отключить Контроль учётных записей (UAC) и перезагрузить компьютер.


----------



## akok

*VBA32: выпущено обновление 3.35.0*
В обновлении *3.35.0* основное внимание мы уделили доработке *антивирусного ядра* и *консольного сканера*.

В частности, улучшена производительность антивирусного ядра, а так же улучшена обработка OLE файлов. 

*VBA32: выпущено обновление 3.35.1*
В обновлении *3.35.1* доработаны *антивирусное ядро* и *консольный сканер*.

В частности, улучшена обработка 7-zip архивов.


----------

